# Bristol Ice Rink: Hengrove?



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2013)

Waiting for the bus outside the college by the Hosp & Leisure centre yesterday I noticed a sign on the fence on the empty plot opp the college saying 

"Site of the new Bristol Ice Rink" 

Just a temporary sign. 

Is this true?? A google doesn't yield anything about a new one except the one over winter o/s @Bristol.


----------



## dervish (Sep 26, 2013)

Funnily enough I have just finished reading the story about this in the post

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Sign-p...ve-premature/story-19848201-detail/story.html

I hope it's true, after going on the roller disco at Brisfest I wouldn't mind going ice skating as well.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 26, 2013)

WTF why couldn't I find that?? 

You can go ice skating at @Bristol.


----------



## dervish (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool, I didn't know that.


----------

